
New GIMP website design got pushed out today - benbristow
http://www.gimp.org/?
======
J_Darnley
Its broken. No links are shown on the download page without javascript.

> We think your OS is Well, we don’t actually know. Either Javascript is
> disabled, or I am not working quite right… So I am showing you all the
> options. That should cover it.

Ha. Incompetent designers and programmers. Off to send an email.

~~~
SixSigma
came to say the same. "but everyone runs javascript !"

